# Leaving a job-losing built up PRSI?



## construct_06 (1 May 2007)

i am finishin up job in mid july and starting new job in mid Sept.

will i lose all my prsi that i have built up to date?

i dont really understand prsi entitlements but someone said to be careful about this?


----------



## imogen (2 May 2007)

*Re: losin built up Prsi*

Will you be working in the interim period between jobs? If so, PAYE or self employed?

Will you be looking for work if you are not employed?

All the best

Imogen


----------



## construct_06 (2 May 2007)

*Re: losin built up Prsi*

no, i wont be workin between jobs. There will be a break of approx. 6 weeks or so.?


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 May 2007)

*Re: losin built up Prsi*



construct_06 said:


> no, i wont be workin between jobs. There will be a break of approx. 6 weeks or so.?


 
From my slight knowledge of our complex PRSI system the following extract from link would appear to apply to your situation:

*"What happens to my social insurance record if I am no longer in employment?*

*Credited contributions*

If you leave the workforce, it is important that you keep your social insurance record active. To protect your social insurance record, you should contact the Department of Social and Family Affairs to check if you can receive credited contributions. Credits are contributions that the Department makes on your behalf if you can no longer pay social insurance when you leave the workforce. "
Credits" are usually awarded at the same rate as your last paid contribution when you were working. For example, if you were working and paid Class A PRSI, your credits if you ceased work would be Class A credits and therefore would help you to qualify for the benefits available under Class A insurance. 
Credited contributions can be as important as paid contributions in order to help you qualify for insurance-based payments such as Jobseeker's Benefit and the State Pension (Contributory). If you look at the qualifying criteria for many social welfare payments, you will see that the requirements ask that you have a number of paid and/or credited contributions. 
If a person does not continue to receive credits for a period of two or more years, his or her social insurance record becomes inactive for that period and he or she is no longer in the social insurance system. In order to get back into the system, a person must get a job and pay 26 weeks full rate PRSI contributions. 
Details on the conditions for receipt of credits are contained in the leaflet itemised at the end of this document"


----------



## Protocol (2 May 2007)

No, you will not *lose* any PRSI contributions.

It's just that you will have a break in your contribution record.

This might affect a future claim, which is based on the number of past contributions.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 May 2007)

Protocol said:


> It's just that you will have a *break in your contribution record*


 
Can this break be overcome by the credits mentioned above? I remember a friend telling me a long time ago that one could sign on for credits only, is this still the case?


----------



## imogen (3 May 2007)

You can sign on for credits only. I did this when sick in hospital in 2004 despite being mainly self-employed at the time. I would think that you should do this but others here have more expertise to advise you.

Imogen


----------



## construct_06 (16 May 2007)

right im goin to get on to the Dept. of Social Welfare and see what the story is. I will report back here any findings...


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2007)

You can also make voluntary _PRSI _contributions to cover certain long term benefits when not in insurable employment. See here:

*Voluntary Contributions*


----------



## construct_06 (6 Oct 2007)

to finish this thread.....

got onto voluntary contributions and asked for voluntary contributions to be made for me while i was away for the summer (9 weeks). got bill the other day, to be paid by oct. 2008 and its €780.

i believe my only benefit from this will be oap pension...?

will it be worth it? €780 is a nice bit of dosh.


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2007)

construct_06 said:


> to finish this thread.....
> 
> got onto voluntary contributions and asked for voluntary contributions to be made for me while i was away for the summer (9 weeks). got bill the other day, to be paid by oct. 2008 and its €780.
> 
> ...


Yes, it will be worth it.


----------

